
Show HN: Nakama, a distributed server for social and realtime games and apps - novabyte
https://github.com/heroiclabs/nakama
======
navalsaini
Nice project.

1) What were the reasons for using cockroach db?

2) How do you plan to sustain economically with OSS approach? Is the project
linked to some of your paid APIs?

I have bookmarked it and will read the code over next few days.

~~~
novabyte
Thanks for taking a look.

> 1) What were the reasons for using cockroach db?

We chose cockroachdb for a few reasons.

(1) We wanted to make sure that Nakama uses a database engine which is easily
interfaced with by other systems. SQL is well known and easily understood and
the use of Postgres' wire protocol means there's lots of client libraries in
all sorts of languages which game studios can use. This makes it easy for them
to build out custom dashboards, visualization tools, and other business
intelligence systems.

(2) We like the operational simplicity of cockroachdb a lot. The scale out
model is simple to manage relative to other SQL database engines.

(3) The data consistency model fits with our balance between the datasets
which will be replicated in-memory between the Nakama cluster and the datasets
which must be strongly consistent within the cockroachdb cluster.

> 2) How do you plan to sustain economically with OSS approach? Is the project
> linked to some of your paid APIs?

The business model approach with open-source is to run a managed cloud for
game studios who don't want to deploy and scale the infrastructure themselves.
Lots of game studios don't want to run servers and handle all the scalability,
uptime, backups, SSL, DDoS, and other complexity themselves. There's some
studios mentioned on our homepage which we work closely with (and a bunch we
can't mention).

